# Género de palabras - Castellano & Catalán



## Fer-cat

Estoy aprendiendo catalán y hay muchas palabras (como por ejemplo calor) cuyo género no es igual en castellano que en catalán.

¿Hay por ahí alguna lista con todas las palabras que tengan el género diferente? De lo contrario, podíamos elaborar en este hilo una lista de todas esas palabras, de las palabras que tengan un género diferente en catalán y en castellano.


----------



## Agró

*a) masc. en català, fem. en castellà:*

l'avantatge/els avantatges (la ventaja)
el cep (la cepa)
el cim (la cima)
el corrent (la corriente)
el costum (la costumbre)
el deute (la deuda)
l'escafandre/els escafandres (la escafandra)
l'espinac (la espinaca)
el faig (el haya)
el fel (la hiel)
el front (la frente)
el llegum (la legumbre)
el lleixiu (la lejía)
el pendent (la pendiente)
el senyal (la señal)


*b) fem. en català, masc. en castellà:*

l'anàlisi/les anàlisis (el análisis)
l'arada/les arades (el arado)
la calor (el calor)
la dent (el diente)
les despulles (los despojos)
la fi (el fin)
la figa (el higo)
la llimona (el limón)
l'olor/les olors (el olor)
la pols (el polvo)
les pólvores (los polvos)
la resplendor (el resplandor)
la resta (el resto)
la sabata (el zapato)
la suor (el sudor)
la vall (el valle)
la xocolata (el chocolate)

Salut


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> *a) masc. en català, fem. en castellà:*
> 
> l'avantatge/els avantatges (la ventaja)
> el cep (la cepa)
> el cim (la cima)
> el corrent (la corriente)
> el costum (la costumbre)
> el deute (la deuda)
> l'escafandre/els escafandres (la escafandra)
> l'espinac (la espinaca)
> el faig (el haya)
> el fel (la hiel)
> el front (la frente)
> el llegum (la gegumbre)
> el lleixiu (la lejía)
> el pendent (la pendiente)
> el senyal (la señal)
> 
> 
> *b) fem. en català, masc. en castellà:*
> 
> l'anàlisi/les anàlisis (el análisis)
> l'arada/les arades (el arado)
> la calor (el calor)
> la dent (el diente)
> les despulles (los despojos)
> la fi (el fin)
> la figa (el higo)
> la llimona (el limón)
> l'olor/les olors (el olor)
> la pols (el polvo)
> les pólvores (los polvos)
> la resplendor (el resplandor)
> la resta (el resto)
> la sabata (el zapato)
> la suor (el sudor)
> la vall (el valle)
> la xocolata (el chocolate)
> 
> Salut



Acaparador!


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Acaparador!


Mira de trobar-ne més, que segur que n'hi ha.


----------



## ernest_

Un altre:

el dubte ⟷ la duda


----------



## merquiades

Català (m):  el cap, el carrer, el nas, el orde, el tèrmit 
Castellà (f):  la cabeza, la calle, la nariz, la orden, la termita

Català (f):  les postres, la síndrome
Castellà (m):  el postre, el síndrome


----------



## Favara

El compte -> _La cuenta_


----------



## Anna_Barcelona

Una más: el queixal / la muela.


----------



## merquiades

Català (f)-  La Mar Mediterrània
Catellà (m) - El Mar Mediterráneo


----------



## Jay Lang

El llit - La cama
El llençol - La sábana

I un altre que a més de gènere canvia de nombre: Les estovalles - El mantel

I una curiositat respecte a l'aportació de Anna Barcelona: El queixal canvia de masculí a femení, i la dent canvia al inrevés: el diente.


----------



## gvergara

No us oblideu de _els afores_...


----------



## paparreta

No oblideu tampoc els adjectius que en castellà són invariables mentre que en català concorden el gènere amb el substantiu. P.e. comú/comuna (común), roí/roïna (ruin).

Després tenim alguns adjectius que en català són invariables en singular però tenen gènere en plural, cosa que no passa en castellà. P.e. feliç/feliços/felices (feliz/felices), capaç/capaços/capaces (capaz/capaces).


----------



## gvergara

Vet aquí una llista pròpia que vaig confeccionar fa algun temps. Deu haver-hi molts substantius repetits, però també n'hi ha de "nous". Fins ara

els afores las afueras
el costum la costumbre
el nas la nariz
el llit la cama
el llum la lámpara
el front la frente 
el senyal la señal 
el destral el hacha 
l'olor (f) el olor 
el raïm la uva 
la tardor el otoño 
la vall el valle 
el llegum la legumbre 
el mot la palabra 
el corrent la corriente 
la fi el fin(al) 
la passa el paso 
la llimona el limón 
el dubte la duda 
la resta el resto 
el llegum la legumbre 
la cigarreta el cigarro 
l'estel la estrella 
la joguina el juguete 
la sabata el zapato 
la dent el diente 
la pudor el mal olor
la desfilada el desfile 
el malson la pesadilla 
el matí la mañana 
el vespre la tarde 
la resplandor el resplandor 
el clatell la nuca 
l'ajut (m) la ayuda 
l'interrogant (m) la interrogante 
l'enciam (m) la lechuga 
la terminal (bus) el terminal 
la llar el lar; el hogar 
el canell muñeca 
la suor el sudor 
el tovalló la servilleta 
el llençol la sábana 
el rovell la yema 
la fredor el frío 
la galta el mentón 
el deute la deuda 
la gespa el césped 
el neguit el ansia 
el calor el calor 
la xafarderia el chisme 
el cim la cima 
les calces los calzones 
la gorra el gorro 
el revolt la curva 
el cláxon la bocina 
el comiat la despedida


----------



## Anna_Barcelona

gvergara, compte amb això, que la galta no és "el mentón", és "la mejilla"...




gvergara said:


> la galta el mentón


----------



## gvergara

Anna_Barcelona said:


> gvergara, compte amb això, que la galta no és "el mentón", és "la mejilla"...


Tens raó.


----------

